# Tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi



## paperino00

Salve, è corretta in italiano la frase
*T**utti abbiano a ricongiungersi a persone care?

*Non è meglio dire *
Tutti devono ricongiungersi a persone care?

Grazie
*


----------



## Blackman

E' completamente diversa. _Abbiano_ in questo caso sta per _possano_. Ed è corretta.


----------



## entrapta

Come? Io non ne capisco il significato con il senso di dovere men che meno con quello di potere.


----------



## marco.cur

Abbiano la possibilità di ricongiungersi. Così è più chiaro? Comunque manca qualcosa all'inizio della frase (affinché, cosi che, in modo che, etc. etc.).

Secondo me si dovrebbe parafrasare così: ... tutti si ricongiungano a persone care.

Questa forma è usata soprattutto in ambito letterario, e solo col congiuntivo presente, per indicare la necessità che venga raggiunto un determinato fine, o che una certa azione abbia come epilogo un determinato risultato.


----------



## paperino00

quindi è corretta?


----------



## entrapta

Quello che non capivo era il perché del punto interrogativo. Si poteva anche scrivere il tutto in modo più leggibile... e in effetti mancherebbe un che da qualche parte.


----------



## marco.cur

Si, è corretta.

paperino00: il punto interrogativo messo così non va bene. Potresti scrivere:
In italiano questa frase è corretta?  (segue la frase). Oppure usare le virgolette (meglio le virgolette basse):
È corretta in italiano la frase «tutti abbiano etc. etc.»?


----------



## Ruminante

Buongiorno.. 
Io la frase "che tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi" la capisco come "che a tutti capiti di ricongiungersi". 
Mi piacerebbe conoscere l'inizio della frase per capire se ci ho azzeccato...
Grazie!


----------



## paperino00

il punto interrogativo è giusto perchè la frase era una domanda...
ma non c'era un altra costruzione che significava "devono" ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Se la frase è interrogativa, a mio avviso, ci vuole il _*devono*_.


----------



## entrapta

MA che caspita di domanda sarebbe Tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi a...? Manco nel '300 parlavano così. Non ha proprio senso.


----------



## Anaiss

entrapta said:


> MA che caspita di domanda sarebbe Tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi a...? Manco nel '300 parlavano così. Non ha proprio senso.



Concordo nel dire che come domanda mi sembra poco chiara...o quantomeno incompleta!


----------



## infinite sadness

Io la leggo così: "proprio tutti devono ricongiungersi alle persone care? o qualcuno può farne a meno?"
Il congiuntivo non lo vedo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusate una domanda forse idiota, ma la frase iniziale non sarebbe piuttosto :
*Tutti abbiamo a ricongiungersi(ci) a persone care?  *


----------



## Anaiss

Può starci benissimo il congiuntivo secondo me...il problema è che mi sembra una frase parziale.
Riesco a concepirla solo immaginando gli elementi che ho messo tra parentesi..:
"(_Possibile che_) tutti abbiano a (_nel senso di debbano_) ricongiungersi a persone care?"


----------



## entrapta

Chi ha lanciato il sasso non ritiri il braccio..... magari se paperino ci spiegasse cosa vuole dire potremmo...


----------



## marco.cur

Se è una domanda secondo me non ha senso, è proprio sbagliata; "abbiano a" non significa debbano, al limite si può sostituire con possano, come ha detto Blackman nel messaggio n. 2.
Sarebbe di grande aiuto anche sapere la fonte della frase.


----------



## paperino00

ok vi scrivo tutta la frase completa

 L’idea del potersi ricongiungere (in un futuro, dopo la morte) con i  propri cari scomparsi, aiuta l’uomo a superare il dolore per la perdita  della persone che gli sono care.
*Anche qui luoghi comuni, pensiamo che tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi a persone care?*


----------



## Anaiss

Diciamo che il concetto potrebbe essere riformulato meglio...
La frase in grassetto mi pare decisamente confusa,e fatico a cogliere una logica con la frase precedente. 

EDIT: cambiando l'abbiano a con "possano" la frase mi sembra già più corretta e comprensibile.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## elena73

Anaiss said:


> Diciamo che il concetto potrebbe essere riformulato meglio...
> La frase in grassetto mi pare decisamente confusa,e fatico a cogliere una logica con la frase precedente.



Concordo, è una frase che suona molto pesante, anzi è proprio terribile!! 

*Anche qui luoghi comuni, pensiamo che tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi a persone care?

Anche qui (?) solo luoghi comuni, davvero pensiamo che tutti possano/debbano ricongiungersi con i loro cari? 
(Anaiss, sì, possano già meglio...)

EDIT: possano o debbano a seconda di come la si intenda. Io credo che qui si tratti più di una speranza (che sia così), rispetto ad un dovere..


*


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusate, ma in italiano "avere a + infinito" significa "dovere" (come in francese) 

Cfr http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/A/avere_1.shtml
*2* lett. Seguito dalla prep. _a_ e l'infinito di un v., assume il significato di dovere; al pass.rem. la costruzione assume il valore di fare occasionalmente l'azione espressa dal v. che segue​Io intendo la seconda frase come un commento (non del tutto benevolo) della prima .


----------



## elena73

matoupaschat said:


> Scusate, ma in italiano "avere a + infinito" non significa "dovere" ?



Bah, in sintonia con Entrapta il mio commento è ''sembra una frase del '300''. 
Cioè gli dà una specie di tono arcaicizzante... Se è per una predica religiosa dal gusto un po' retrò, al limite... mah... appesantisce comunque la frase..

EDIT: ci puoi fare un esempio?? Ti diciamo che ne pensiamo...


----------



## matoupaschat

elena73 said:


> Bah, in sintonia con Entrapta il mio commento è ''sembra una frase del '300''.
> Cioè gli dà una specie di tono arcaicizzante... Se è per una predica religiosa dal gusto un po' retrò, al limite... mah... appesantisce comunque la frase..
> 
> EDIT: ci puoi fare un esempio?? Ti diciamo che ne pensiamo...


 
Beh, anch'io ho appena editato la mia risposta . Letterario, certo che lo è !


----------



## Anaiss

Sì, significa dovere..ma secondo me in questo contesto non funziona il significato di _dovere_. 
Paperino, mi sono permessa di fare un ricerchina per inquadrare meglio l'estratto...CLIC


----------



## elena73

Sì, vero sono d'accordo anch'io, però io credo che questa (nello specifico) sia più una speranza che un 'dovere' per i credenti. 

Credo che uno speri di ricongiungeresi, per chi crede, ovvio... (non debba, a livello di senso/logica).


----------



## matoupaschat

Infinite Sadness aveva ragione, fin dal post #13 . Solo che non gli quadrava il congiuntivo perché la frase non era completa . 
E siamo in debito con Anaiss per il contesto completissimo .


----------



## Blackman

A me era chiara fin dal post n.2....

Onestamente si, e' una forma arcaica, ma non in disuso.


----------



## entrapta

Si ma lo vogliamo dire o no che così espressa non ha senso? Ok il tutti abbiano a ma "Tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi ai propri cari?" in forma interrogativa e senca che,cosa vuol dire? Si potrebbe trovare "che tutti abbiano" o al limite "tutti hanno a ....?" PS Sul fatto che non sia in disuso, come dire... penso che abbia visto periodi più felici.


----------



## Blackman

paperino00 said:


> ok vi scrivo tutta la frase completa
> 
> L’idea del potersi ricongiungere (in un futuro, dopo la morte) con i  propri cari scomparsi, aiuta l’uomo a superare il dolore per la perdita  della persone che gli sono care.
> *Anche qui luoghi comuni, pensiamo che tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi a persone care?*



Completa, come ha ripostato il richiedente, ha perfettamente senso e, oso dire, e' perfino una buona scelta stilistica.


----------



## entrapta

Ah ce l'ha fatta a postarla alla fine. Mica l'avevo vista.


----------



## elena73

paperino00 said:


> *Anche qui luoghi comuni, pensiamo che tutti abbiano a ricongiungersi a persone care?*



Comunque la si metta/interpreti suona come italiano di fine 800.
Non è una forma attualmente usata. E' molto pesante... Seguire l'evoluzione della frase e capire dove vadano a parare tutte quelle a (Abbiano a X a Y)  è proprio FATICOSO!!


----------



## entrapta

E' pomposa e sa di muffa.


----------



## elena73

entrapta said:


> E' pomposa e sa di muffa.



Giudizio breve ma inesorabile.


----------



## marco.cur

Come dicevo, per me non indica nè dovere nè potere, e nemmeno una speranza, indica  piuttosto un destino già segnato, il fausto epilogo di un viaggio che inizia dalla fine della vita terrena.

Parafrasando la domanda (retorica), direi:
Anche qui luoghi comuni, pensiamo che tutti si ricongiungeranno a persone care?

E comunque, non è pomposa e non sa di muffa.


----------



## entrapta

Ah no certo io lo scriverei in una mail. Ma su... avrò pure esagerato ma è davvero uno stile 800esco!


----------



## marco.cur

Esistono altri stili, oltre quello dei messaggi di posta elettronica.
Naturalmente è una battuta, in una email non si scrivono più solo messaggi, e il contenuto può essere di tipo colloquiale, epistolare, formale, letterario, giornalistico, scientifico etc. etc.


----------



## Blackman

marco.cur said:


> Esistono altri stili, oltre quello dei messaggi di posta elettronica.


 
Come non essere d'accordo?

Personalmente la trovo di un certo gusto invece. Da oratoria raffinata, consapevole, finanche alta.


----------



## elena73

Scusate un particolare importante... 
Ma questa frase: 
-Quando è stata creata? 
-In che tipo di contesto/testo si inserisce?


----------



## marco.cur

Vedi il CLIC di Anaiss nel messaggio #24


----------



## Anaiss

Comunque, la forma "avere a" è una scelta di stile, per me perfettamente accettabile.
Quello che (sempre per me) costituisce il reale problema è che continuo a non capire cosa apporterebbe, in termini di logica, incisività ecc. alla frase precedente una domanda retorica formulata in questo modo.


----------



## entrapta

Adesso è tutto chiaro. E' perfettamente adatto allo stile indigesto di quel tizio (che non sa scrivere).


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao... Paperino,

grazie mille per aver fornito il contesto della frase.
Io personalmente non la trovo affatto pesante la formula "abbiano a" e ho appena trovato una possibile spiegazione in un post del nostro Forum, http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=980222
Semplicemente, "abbiano a ricongiungersi" dovrebbe essere uguale a "si ricongiungano". 
La formula "incriminata" equivale in pratica a "pensiamo che tutti si ricongiungano a persone care?" dopo la morte. Insomma, crediamo che coloro che muoiono si ritrovino in compagnia delle persone care che hanno perduto in vita?
Non ci vedo nulla di strano, mentre non credo sia corretta in questo contesto l'altra formula, "debbano" ricongiungersi.
Buonanotte.


----------



## elena73

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Se stiamo qui a discutere che senso abbia la frase (debbano/possano) e che spiegazione abbia, EVIDENTEMENTE qualcosa di storto c'è....

Detto questo, visto che ora ho letto il post in questione (di tale 'Ciro'), grazie ad Anaiss, vi invito fortemente a leggere le altre frasi di questo stesso utente (sono quelle in grassetto). 
Non ce n'è una che stia in piedi!! Dà proprio l'impressione di una persona che raccatti in giro vocaboli da (appunto) 'alta oratoria' e poi li accozzi totalmente a vanvera in periodi inconclusi.


----------



## Anaiss

Allora, riflettendo in modo opinabile su cosa non mi torna in questa frase, ho concluso che: formulata così non ha l'"accento" che fa comprendere il punto di vista di chi scrive. 
Per capirlo dobbiamo immaginarci un "pensiamo davvero/per forza" sottointeso, o sbaglio? 
Sennò, messa così, sembra un interrogativo confuso e piuttosto imbarazzato/imbarazzante, per via della prima persona plurale.

Se prima dico che si tratta di luoghi comuni e la mia intenzione è "demolirli" avrei formulato la frase in modo da affermare che non è una necessità per tutti, credere di potersi ricongiungere a persone care dopo la morte.
 Ad esempio:
"Anche qui luoghi comuni, pensiamo forse tutti che prima o poi ci ricongiungeremo alle persone care?"

Sono dubbi legittimi i miei?


----------



## entrapta

D'accordissimo, ma allora non dovrebbe essere "che tutti (noi) abbiaMo..."?


----------

